# Sudden aggressive behaviour - will neutering help?



## levismum (Jun 7, 2017)

Levi is 2.5 years old, and in the last week has shown a sharp change in behaviour around other dogs. There is a dog beach near our home that is off leash and enclosed so very safe. We’ve taken him there his whole life. Never had any issues. He’s intact and has been dominant and assertive around some dogs but never aggressive. I know he’s an alpha dog because he never rolls onto his back, he doesn’t even let us pat his belly, and he “postures” around other dogs sometimes by holding his head high and his tail up and kind of bent like a flag. Having said that he more just commands respect from other dogs and is a natural leader. Other dogs have always followed him around and obsessed over him, rolled onto their backs around him, and tried to hump him. He has only ever humped one dog in his life, an older golden retriever but she humps him more than he does and it’s very playful. He’s always been a very nice dog.

Until this week. On two consecutive days at the beach he’s been particularly absent minded, staring down other dogs, chasing after them and being extremely intense, growling scarily and even tried to bite a dog. I am absolutely mortified. Definitely keeping him well away from off leash areas, at least for a while.

I’ve booked him in to be neutered next week. I always knew I’d neuter him eventually, it was just a matter of when. From what I’ve observed it appears not to be fear aggression as he’s the most fearless dog I’ve ever met to be honest. He’s brave and self assured, with no neuroses whatsoever. My guess (and hope) is that it’s hormone related and possibly even to do with the smell of a bitch in heat as it is late spring here and there are several breeders in the area who bring their dogs to the beach early in the morning. 

My question is, given the circumstances, do you think neutering will curb some of this behaviour? Im happy to keep him away from off leash areas for good but he has loved them since he was 3 months old and never ever ever done anything concerning. Not to mention the beach is enclosed so totally safe. He was exceptionally well socialised, did puppy school, grew up with an elderly dog, taken on many group walks with professional dog walkers, and has been here there and everywhere since he was a baby. Any advice or wisdom would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Except, nastiest dogs that I've met tend to be neutered. 

I think part of that reason is because people try to fix behavior by removing hormones. This when it's mental and... basically dogs wiring. So the dogs are neutered but no attempts are made to focus on managing the dogs better. 

Being around places where girlies in season were does not usually affect male goldens the way it affects aggressive breeds.

The worst you'd see is drooling, teeth chattering, and fixating on different spots where the bitches peed. 

If I were you - I'd simply go there for off leash time when nobody else is there. Or only when there's dogs there who you know your dog gets along with.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm not sure why castration is always the 1st thing people think of. But I would be concerned as to why you suddenly have a new behavior. My 1st thought would be to get a full blood panel and have the thyroid checked. It's always best to rule out a health issue, make sure they check his mouth.

If you were going to have him neutered anyway, well that's another decision all together but behavior should not be the reason.

Lots of times there is a dog in the group that is putting off signals that most people won't notice but the dogs do. It could be your pup picking up something from you, uneasy or concern and he feels like he needs to protect you. I've never been a big fan of group off leash play when you don't know the dogs involved. I had a daycare/boarding business and gratefully NEVER had an issue but promise you it was a ton of work to learn the dogs, who was safe with who and which dogs didn't have great social skills. 

And I can promise you the behavior of dogs in a group is never the same when the owners are anywhere around! I could have peace and happy, social play when it was just me and 20 some odd dogs. But would never have those same dogs loose if the owners were around, it was like a totally different group.

You might get involved in a group obedience class to remind your pup how to behave and improve your communications with your pup. We can all use refresher classes sometimes  Most of all keep everyone safe!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I would definitely have him checked for underlying conditions. My suddenly behaving aggressively dog has kidney function issues.


----------

